
Ask HN: 512GB flash is cheap and small. Why does high-end phones have 64GB? - canow
Any reason besides trying to push cloud storage?  Someone need to Kickstart a phone with reasonable amount of storage on it...
======
kfcm
I'm guessing power constraints. More flash you have, more power you'll
require. Even increasing power consumption deltas minimally may impact battery
longevity between charges on mobile devices enough to make it unfeasible with
current battery tech.

"Power is an important consideration because the design of flash memories is
closely tied to the power budget within which they are allowed to operate."
[http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/users/swanson/papers/TransOnCAD2013.p...](http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/users/swanson/papers/TransOnCAD2013.pdf)

~~~
canow
I haven't thought of that, just another reason to get much better batteries.
But to tell you the truth, I would trade very high definition 6" screen for
more storage and a smaller screen.

------
naz
Device makers care more about capacity when thinking about which storage to
use. Other things they consider include: power consumption, latency,
bandwidth. It's likely that higher capacity flash isn't quite there yet.

------
Someone
What fraction of the market will use over 64GB? I'm guessing it is only a tiny
fraction.

Ignoring that, let's assume there is a significant market there. What fraction
of that market would be able to move their data from their old phone to their
new phone? Again, I would guess a tiny fraction. Syncing 512GB in a reasonable
time frame would likely require a direct computer connection at USB 3 speed or
thereabouts.

So, your best bet likely is a phone that allows plugging in a 512 GB flash
module.

~~~
canow
I would be using the phone as a backup of my main data and I don't care how
long it takes to first transfer it because it would be fast to transfer the
data changes using wifi-ac afterwards

